# Need Meter/Needle Valve plz



## Mabisthequeen (Apr 20, 2016)

Does anyone know where I can find an nv-55-18 needle valve or a good alternative?.. No luck on Ebay and Fabco doesn't ship to Canada. 

Thank you in advance!


----------

